# SMFing at work?



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

How many of you are logged on from work?  I get in at 6:00am, or earlier, every day and work till 5:00.  Pretty much the first thing I do after I get things fired up is check out the boards on here and a fishing site I'm on.  Just wondering if anyone else is SMFing at work.  I was even able to do a good amount of smoking from work this summer.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 4, 2007)

Yup, me too... I leave a window up all day and check it periodically, in between work breaks...


----------



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

yup, sometimes that darn phone interups a post I'm in the middle of.


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmm well, technically, I guess I'm always at work here. Home office... :{)


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 4, 2007)

Lucky bastage... I used to be able to say that!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 4, 2007)

SMFing sounds like something you should be doing in the privacy of your own home and not work appropriate.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2007)

Work.   Come in early, bang out what I need to get done for the morning, then check the forums.  Usually check 3 or 4 times thorughout the day depending on how the workload is.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 4, 2007)

It is the only way to keep your sanity; work cuts into my social life !!!


----------



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

HEALTH ALERT  - Dangerous

There is a dangerous virus being passed around electronically, orally, and
by hand.  
This virus is called Weary-Overload-Recreational-Killer (W.O.R.K.). 
If you receive W.O.R.K. from any of your colleagues, your boss, or anyone
else via any means DO NOT TOUCH IT. This virus will wipe out your private
life completely. If you should come into contact with W.O.R.K., put your
jacket on and take two good friends to the nearest grocery store.  
Purchase the antidote known as Work-Isolating-Neutralizer-Extract (W.I.N.E.)
or Bothersome-Employer-Elimination-Rebooter (B.E.E.R.). 
Take the antidote repeatedly until W.O.R.K. has been completely eliminated
from your system. You should forward this warning to 5 friends. If you do
not have 5 friends, you have already been infected and WORK is controlling
your life.


----------



## sisco (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm at work right now, just don't tell anyone.


----------



## ruggersal (Dec 4, 2007)

I found this site while at work and check it everyday at work.


----------



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

Heck, come to think of it I never would have found this site if it was'nt for my work.  Spend 11 hours a day on the net and you find all kinds of stuff


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 4, 2007)

Use it to keep my sanity while at work..........


----------



## dingle (Dec 4, 2007)

If it wasn't for SMFing @ work I never would have become part of the family! Thanx guys


----------



## monstah (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm with everyone else. I SMF @ Work all day long (except when those pesky customers need my assistance. don't they know I'm busy?!?!?!?!)


----------



## glued2it (Dec 5, 2007)

Listening to the sounds of server cabintets and drinking coffee. I like my coffee with a little SMF . Man I get paid for this?

Maybe I'll console into the equipment and do something productive if I find time.


I wonder how good of a smoker one of these server cabs would be?


----------



## ikebbq (Dec 5, 2007)

I found this site while i was "working" and keep it open pretty much all day.  Gives me something to get my mind off work.  Then i start daydreaming of what i'm gonna smoke next.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 5, 2007)

.....Congressional hearing is needed concerning the SMF. Just think how much work productivity would go up........LOL


----------



## twistertail (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd rather keep the "work productivity" down and the smoke productivity up!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm with ya there.

Company won't let me have a server cab, I asked.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 5, 2007)

i have the same excuse lol.


----------



## jts70 (Dec 5, 2007)

At work anymore is about the only time I can sign on as my laptop has died


----------



## raypeel (Dec 5, 2007)

Our email comes in on the same T1 as our Internet.  Since I'm in charge of both I "have" to make sure it's working.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 5, 2007)

twistertail, work is a four letter word.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 5, 2007)

But, i thought this was my job???


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

home office here also


----------



## glued2it (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm editing this post because it no longer makes since the post was removed


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 5, 2007)

I've always found that I'm a pretty good judge of my own ability to get the job done, and have done well in my life not to rely on others to tell me if I'm being lazy or not.  Perhaps those comments could be pointed at one's own self.  My job requires that I be on call, all of the time; even when on vacation.  If my job can call me at 3:00 AM while on vacation, I think a little 'net time will be fine.  I'm guessing there are others around here in the same boat.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

i am hoping that was posted with tounge in cheek........END OF STORY......


if NOT.........you should be glad jeff removed the "I disaprove" option of the add rep points


----------



## glued2it (Dec 5, 2007)

Yea geek hand me a paddle!


----------



## jts70 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds to me like some skipped a pill today


----------



## mossymo (Dec 5, 2007)

No, I think his Vista is acting up on him !!!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

like i said bubba........hope he posted that tounge in cheek


----------



## glued2it (Dec 5, 2007)

Sometimes my job only requires my presence. It nothing is going wrong then it is at my disgression on how I spend that time.
Since we're still running XP nothings going wrong.


----------



## dingle (Dec 5, 2007)

Now that's funny right there! I dont care who ya are.


----------



## twistertail (Dec 5, 2007)

Man, had no idea I could piss someone off that bad without even trying!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

LOLOL.....not you twister...........must be his pre-menstrual syndrome......

i thought it was a GREAD thread


----------



## twistertail (Dec 5, 2007)

Whats it matter to you?  My pay check does not come out of your pocket.  by the way my supervisor is sitting right next to me and doesnt have a problem with what i'm doing, my job gets done.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow Mav, I am not sure where you get your information, or your authority to reprimand said "Jokers Of The Work Force", but me thinks you need to take a step back and read what you just said. I believe that was totally uncalled for.

Geek summed it up best; _"I've always found that I'm a pretty good judge of my own ability to get the job done, and have done well in my life not to rely on others to tell me if I'm being lazy or not."_

This Joker has more work ethics than you can imagine...


----------



## dingle (Dec 5, 2007)

Dude, noticed he hasnt been back since. Also noticed ya changed your avatar.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 5, 2007)

You have just earned a spot on my "IGNORE" list.  Actually, your the first person to make that spot.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah.....its a OLD iowa hawkeye avatar........found it the other day while broswing ON COMPANY TIME EVEN..........SHAME ON ME


----------



## monstah (Dec 5, 2007)

Edited by Monstah... apology accepted.


----------



## monstah (Dec 5, 2007)

ditto!!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 5, 2007)

If I even got caught with SMF on my history I'd be fired. We just lost a guy for checking his bank statment at work and he was printing a statement to prove they messed up his pay. You can't even delete your tracks that requires administrator access.

Mike- I appreciate your work ethic - it's quite commendable but I don't think it's appropriate for you to lambase your SMF brothers like that. It may be completely unacceptable FOR YOU but it is not you and comments like that just create open hostility on the forum which WE DON'T NEED!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 5, 2007)

What cajun_1 said stands for me too.


----------



## smoking101 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well my cow died last night so I don't need that bull! What up with this dude.Seems like everytime I read one of his post he's telling somebody how to do somethin.Iaint never seen em ask ask any questions. I don't know what this guys smokin but it aint meat!When I looked at his profillio I didn't see one thing that looked like it come of a smoker. This little green horn cracks me up!


----------



## dingles berry (Dec 6, 2007)

Can't see where this guy wrote this, but first, he needs to go back to his English as a 2nd language course to learn how to spell and pronunciate.
2nd, I think Spicoli said it best when Mr. Hand ripped up his schedule,        "YOU D***!!!" (trying to keep it clean. new to smf and don't want to get kicked off so soon!)


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry about your cow man!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 6, 2007)

Debi
Something tells me the cow dying is a bunch of bull.....


----------



## glued2it (Dec 6, 2007)

Now Dave Aka Smoking101 has that saying when refering to bull crap. You have to remeber he's a native Texan and the more beer you get in him the more of that stuff he comes up with. I think he watched too much beverly hillbillies.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 6, 2007)

This post was funny at first but then it went south..

I agree that most places of business don't like it and some will even fire you for it while others don't care as long as you get your job done so it just boils down to whatever your company or place of business is willing to pay you for vs. what you feel you can get by with if you like living on the edge of your employment.

Whether you view the SMF during work hours is totally each persons own business and definitely not the business of anyone else on this forum.. including ME
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think a lam blast, while motivated by personal ethics I am sure, was still uncalled for and therefore deleted.

I also went back and deleted all instances of the post in quotes which makes some of the comments a little hard to follow...

Sorry about that but it needed to be gone.

Still a fun thread and would be great to keep it going.. I won't tell
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For the record... I don't get on the SMF during work hours. Not only am I way too busy but I choose to leave my personal business and pleasure at home... that is my own choice and I will not force that on anyone else or try to make others feel bad who don't make the same choices that I do.

Anyway.. had to add my take on the matter of course.

I sure enjoy you guys using the ignore feature instead of tying up the forum with endless arguing about things that will never be resolved or agreed upon in this lifetime.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 6, 2007)

well put, well put


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Can I get an AMEN?


----------



## glued2it (Dec 6, 2007)

AMEN richoso AMEN!


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 6, 2007)

Yesterday Wasnt A Good Day.guess Ya Have To Understand..talked With My 2 Daughters  Yesterday Morning..im Getting Brushed Off Agian This Xmas..no Dad Dont Come ..wait Till March..sorry I Took It Out On Everybody Here..mike


----------



## twistertail (Dec 6, 2007)

Mike since I'm the one that started the post I'll be the first to accept your apology.  Sorry you had a bad day and I hope today is better and hope you have a nice Christmas anyways, dont forget the "reason for the season".  No hard feelings on my part.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 6, 2007)

Mike, I too was taken aback at your responce to what appeared to be some friendly and funny banter on the subject. I believe everyone is also entitled to their opinion, just as long as it is said in a way that does not offend others. I think Jeff did the right thing by deleting it and stopping the dogpile. Remember words are like bullets, once they are released they are hard to take back. 

I also know this is a tough time of year on alot of folks. I also have said some hurtfull things to folks, that in retrospect wish I could have taken back. I hope you find some peace and comfort this season.....I hope alot of folks do that are having a rough go of it. 

It takes a big man to apoligize. You might have some fences to mend, but these folks here are defintley worth it!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 8, 2007)

So your saying the cow didn't die? Or there is no cow?


----------



## glued2it (Dec 8, 2007)

The saying my cow died and I don't need that bull is a way of saying  "I don't need that bull sh*t.


----------



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

How many of you are logged on from work?  I get in at 6:00am, or earlier, every day and work till 5:00.  Pretty much the first thing I do after I get things fired up is check out the boards on here and a fishing site I'm on.  Just wondering if anyone else is SMFing at work.  I was even able to do a good amount of smoking from work this summer.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 4, 2007)

Yup, me too... I leave a window up all day and check it periodically, in between work breaks...


----------



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

yup, sometimes that darn phone interups a post I'm in the middle of.


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmm well, technically, I guess I'm always at work here. Home office... :{)


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 4, 2007)

Lucky bastage... I used to be able to say that!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 4, 2007)

SMFing sounds like something you should be doing in the privacy of your own home and not work appropriate.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2007)

Work.   Come in early, bang out what I need to get done for the morning, then check the forums.  Usually check 3 or 4 times thorughout the day depending on how the workload is.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 4, 2007)

It is the only way to keep your sanity; work cuts into my social life !!!


----------



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

HEALTH ALERT  - Dangerous

There is a dangerous virus being passed around electronically, orally, and
by hand.  
This virus is called Weary-Overload-Recreational-Killer (W.O.R.K.). 
If you receive W.O.R.K. from any of your colleagues, your boss, or anyone
else via any means DO NOT TOUCH IT. This virus will wipe out your private
life completely. If you should come into contact with W.O.R.K., put your
jacket on and take two good friends to the nearest grocery store.  
Purchase the antidote known as Work-Isolating-Neutralizer-Extract (W.I.N.E.)
or Bothersome-Employer-Elimination-Rebooter (B.E.E.R.). 
Take the antidote repeatedly until W.O.R.K. has been completely eliminated
from your system. You should forward this warning to 5 friends. If you do
not have 5 friends, you have already been infected and WORK is controlling
your life.


----------



## sisco (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm at work right now, just don't tell anyone.


----------



## ruggersal (Dec 4, 2007)

I found this site while at work and check it everyday at work.


----------



## twistertail (Dec 4, 2007)

Heck, come to think of it I never would have found this site if it was'nt for my work.  Spend 11 hours a day on the net and you find all kinds of stuff


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 4, 2007)

Use it to keep my sanity while at work..........


----------



## dingle (Dec 4, 2007)

If it wasn't for SMFing @ work I never would have become part of the family! Thanx guys


----------



## monstah (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm with everyone else. I SMF @ Work all day long (except when those pesky customers need my assistance. don't they know I'm busy?!?!?!?!)


----------



## glued2it (Dec 5, 2007)

Listening to the sounds of server cabintets and drinking coffee. I like my coffee with a little SMF . Man I get paid for this?

Maybe I'll console into the equipment and do something productive if I find time.


I wonder how good of a smoker one of these server cabs would be?


----------



## ikebbq (Dec 5, 2007)

I found this site while i was "working" and keep it open pretty much all day.  Gives me something to get my mind off work.  Then i start daydreaming of what i'm gonna smoke next.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 5, 2007)

.....Congressional hearing is needed concerning the SMF. Just think how much work productivity would go up........LOL


----------



## twistertail (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd rather keep the "work productivity" down and the smoke productivity up!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm with ya there.

Company won't let me have a server cab, I asked.


----------

